# Replacement LP Pipe



## ARCHER (Dec 21, 2013)

Is there other options to replacing LP piping other than the original steel pipe for travel trailers?  If so, where can it be purchased?  Current pipe is rusting pretty bad down in Florida and I don't want it to start leaking.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2013)

Archer, you may be able to replace with copper but think I would go with the orignal steel.  Probably your orignal is ok just rust on outside.  LP is nothing to take a chance with so have it checked by a professional.  Hope ya'll ar well and have a MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2013)

Archer ,, i have used high strength flex LP line ,, it is good to 200 psi ,, and it all weather type line ,, u can get it at lowes ,, HD ,, but the draw back is ,, it takes special fittings for it ,, and "from what i have done" they do not match up to black pipe or copper ,, but what i did was re plumb the whole rv with the flex pipe ,, it makes it more easier to work on ,, and it is about 99% leak free from the manufact ,,, ( with the right fitting of course) but i hop this helps u ,, have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year ,,, and Nash ,, same to u


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 22, 2013)

I would go back with black pipe and to coat it with something like rhino bed liner paint to protect it from the elements. IF your pipes does look bad I would just coat them with the rhino coating.  But first I would do is get them checked by a professional to see if you are in any immediate danger of a leak. good luck and Merry Christamas


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 22, 2013)

Archer,
Your pipe is pretty thick.  I would measure it and try to figure out much as actually rusted.  Probably not as much as you think.  IF it has rusted past...say...1/2 the thickness, I would be very easy to replace with black pipe again.  Not too expensive and it will last for years again!!


----------

